# Old Medals



## Tony Wells (Sep 27, 2016)

Well, it's OT all right...

In my recently deceased uncle's house, I found a couple of high school track medals from 1982, so not that old. I have no idea where he got them, but I suspect in a house he was hire to remodel. Sometimes the homes are pretty bad, and they are bought by a guy or two involved with HUD and Section 8 type housing. Anyway, they are from Richardson Tx, and one is bronze and one appears to be a silver medal. Naturally, it's not really silver, but silver in color. After all, it's just high school. They are really dark and tarnished, and I am pondering the popular question: Should I clean them before trying to sell them, or leave the patina. The neck ribbons)or whatever they are called, are still intact, but in pretty rough shape. I'm sure I'll be finding lots of "treasures" like these, but I kind of thought these were interesting. Probably no real market for them, but I'd like to sell them I believe.

I got the official nod today from the judge to act as executor, so have lots to do with this project. I'm sure I'll have some tools to show off from it, although he was a carpenter. He was a tool hound, so who knows once I get into the shop.

Here are some pics in case anyone is interested or can offer an opinion on cleaning or not.

Well, they ended up on top of the post.


----------



## RJSakowski (Sep 27, 2016)

Having watched many Antiques Roadshow episodes, the value decreases when they are prettied up.  Leave the patina.  1982 isn't old enough to have antique value but they may have some value as memorabilia for someone with ties to Richardson.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 27, 2016)

if you gotta clean them up...

maybe a (light) vinegar/(heavy) water solution and a toothbrush may expose some brightness
Flitz metal polish
toothpaste and a toothbrush
pour coca-cola on the medal while it is sitting on aluminum foil, and agitate/scour the medal with a stiff brush for the "silver" clad medal

an electrolytic rust removal device could be made with some small batteries and washing soda use a carbon anode
you could re-plate them by using the reverse polarity and use a lightly acidic electrolyte , use the metal you wish to plate with as the cathode


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 28, 2016)

Any idea what the "INV" inscribed on the back is? Nothing comes to mind other than "Invitational" but I doubt that. 

Yeah, I know their not antiques, but I thought they were pretty cool just to find. There might be someone in Richardson who was around there in 82 who might know something about them. Not really worried about worth. Might give them to the right person.


----------



## francist (Sep 28, 2016)

Invitational was the first thing that came to my mind too, although I'm no athletics expert by any stretch.

Just a thought about the cleaning and polishing -- you thinking of replacing the ribbons too? I'm wondering if they might look a bit goofy with all spanky metal and then the faded ribbons. 

-frank


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 28, 2016)

I would need to know, probably from the school, what the correct colors would be. I may email the school about it. Who knows? Might get a response.


----------



## Randall Marx (Sep 28, 2016)

The school itself might be interested in them...who knows?!


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 28, 2016)

I emailed the Athletic Director, so we'll see if they have anything to say about them.


----------

